# ADA aqua soil, how long does it last?



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Special_K said:


> Hello plant junkies, before I convert to ADA, how long does the aqua soil last? I hate to start over every 2 or 3 years when I use Eco Complete.


i heard the company say 1.5 years, but that's because they want you to spend more $$$

i heard people using it 4-5 years

I have used it for 1 year and I'm ready for a new scape >


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Special_K said:


> Hello plant junkies, before I convert to ADA, how long does the aqua soil last? I hate to start over every 2 or 3 years when I use Eco Complete.


Asking as an eco-complete user whose tank is about 1.5 years old, why do you have to replace it? Does it break down?


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Special_K said:


> Hello plant junkies, before I convert to ADA, how long does the aqua soil last? I hate to start over every 2 or 3 years when I use Eco Complete.


 I think they usually last for a year and stop having the right amount of nutrition. I would go with ADA and then start using root tabs in the long run.


----------

